# Could I see some "Then and Now" pics....



## Technicolor Pony (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd like to see some pictures starting from a few days old and then see how they turned out a few years later.... Thanks.....


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 13, 2011)

Heres my filly Silver Maples Zahara Supreme "Zarie" DOB 4-27-09 28" tall buckskin roan

At 1 day old, then 1 yr old, then as a 2 yr old.







qqqqqqqqqqqqqq.bmp


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 13, 2011)

This is my grulla pinto filly, Creta Hills Affair Of My Heart.

At 24 hours old...







And as a yearling...


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 13, 2011)

This is Mystic Rocks Onyx Jewel

At a couple days old...(photo by Diana Gilger @ Mystic Rocks)






at 6 months old...






As a yearling...






At 2 years old...


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 13, 2011)

This is one of my mares, ROKO Whysp Of Black Magic

As a baby...(photo by Robin Olmstead)






Around 8 or 9 months old...






As a yearling...






2 years old getting ready for show...


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is our shetland, RHA Splash Of Curry. The weanling photo was taken about a month after he almost died. He wore a blanket the entire winter.




Here he is at the Area 1 show recently, he is now a 2 year old stallion and fully recovered from what happened to him. We are thrilled that he lived, even more so now that he is turning out so nice.


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 13, 2011)

And my current yearling colt, AKS Aristocrats Invitation Only

At 2 weeks old




And in May as a full yearling.


----------



## Melinda Dean (Jul 13, 2011)

Can not resist . My Chester is pet quality so no fancy poses. He was the hairiest baby any of us ever saw. This was when he was about six months old and playing in the mud. Now , going on 2 yr. in Sept. Glad he no longer looks like a pig!! He really is not as big bellied as he appears in the pic. Still had lots of unshed winter hair when I took this in April/May.

I had to be careful grooming him because we both generated lots of static electricity!!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 13, 2011)

Sandokan's Depinto of Clover at a few months old






As a yearling. (out in the field "oh Natural")


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jul 13, 2011)

My main man now is Scott Creek Unos Love Me True, aka Elvis!

Elvis as a 1 month old:









Elvis now as a 3 yr old:


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Jul 13, 2011)

What beautiful horses!!! I just love seeing the changes from baby to adult.... the color changes especially!!!! Thanks everyone for sharing! I need to update pictures of our little ones, and put on here too....lol


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 13, 2011)

Aloha Acres Fashion by Magic at 2 months (photo by Liz McMillan):






Current photo, age 7 years:


----------



## albahurst (Jul 13, 2011)

What fun! I just love the photos! Thanks, all, for sharing


----------



## Getitia (Jul 13, 2011)

Here are a few

Grace











Phoenix











UnBelievable


----------



## Technicolor Pony (Jul 13, 2011)

Welllll..... I dug around and found a baby picture of mine, and then went and grabbed Sioux ZQ out of the ol' paddock and snapped a pic.... Forgive the pic.... it's O Natural..... lol






At about 1 1/2yr.






Today at 3 .... oh, and it looks strange around here head here, because Hubby didn't want to be in the picture.... had to edit him out....lol


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 14, 2011)

This is Shimmer and I have had her since she was 6 months old

A baby pic






Here she is 6 months old






As a Yearling






As a 2yr old






As a 3yr old






And now at 4yrs old and a Mom


----------



## Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG Karina Shimmer is adorable



in the second photo she looks like an unknown animal



You really should enter that one into the on line show, it is fab. She sure did buy a good fur coat.


----------



## Jill (Jul 14, 2011)

Suckling:






Yearling:






2yo:






Grown:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 15, 2011)

Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic

Weanling:






Yearling:






2yr old:


----------



## Kendra (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is Circle J On The Rocks at a few hours old:









And at his first show as a yearling a few days ago:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 17, 2011)

My Junior Stallion Royal:

Weanling:







Yearling:






Two Year Old:






Now as a Three Year Old:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 17, 2011)

My Main Herdsire Doc:

Foal: (Photo courtesy of Tami @ Oak Park)






Weanling or Yearling (Photo courtesy of Tami @ Oak Park)






Three Years Old:






Four Year Old:






Most recent at Five years:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 17, 2011)

Great thread!!

Our Spice (Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed)

about 3 weeks old






as a yearling






2 year old






NOW 3 year old - the light is a bit funny in this pic she does not have the dark shading


----------



## Minxiesmom (Jul 18, 2011)

Getitia said:


> UnBelievable


This has got to be one of the most beautiful horses I have ever seen! Wow!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 18, 2011)

_O.K. here you go.... "Allure Ranch Spirits Sacred Profit" weanling video footage. _

_ _

_http://www.allureranch.com/video/profit.wmv_

_and then "Profit" all groomed up...._






_ _

_ _


----------

